# Herd thinning



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thinking about thinning out the herd a little...300AC's 302AC's, maybe a 290,plus a box lot of flyer stuff, mostly projects for kit-bashing..If no interest, I'll forgo putting them on the "For Sale" threads.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*thinning....*

When the weather warms up and I feel up to it I am going to have to make more shelving for the stuff I got on ebay during the winter... New Haven cars and some different logo tanker cars mostly...so I don't have the will power to stop adding...gotta stay away from they ebay but don't have the will power.
Make a list of what you got,,,,I don't have a 290...yet.

dr bob


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

drbobderrig said:


> When the weather warms up and I feel up to it I am going to have to make more shelving for the stuff I got on ebay during the winter... New Haven cars and some different logo tanker cars mostly...so I don't have the will power to stop adding...gotta stay away from they ebay but don't have the will power.
> Make a list of what you got,,,,I don't have a 290...yet.
> 
> dr bob


I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 7 302AC's, 2 300AC's with no tenders, and a couple of 290's in various condition, meaning restored and/or un-restored. All run/light/smoke where applicable.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

any pics?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a few.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice herd. Now we need individual pics. LOL, I am kidding. I couldn't resist.
Are you really getting rid of some of your babies? I am sure they are good runners.
I have a 290 or I would jump on one of them. And I have plenty of 300 series.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Nice herd. Now we need individual pics. LOL, I am kidding. I couldn't resist.
> Are you really getting rid of some of your babies? I am sure they are good runners.
> I have a 290 or I would jump on one of them. And I have plenty of 300 series.


Hi Al..These engine here are ones that just set on the shelf and get old. I have so many of them that it's impossible to keep all their legs stretched. On some the smoke is light, on 2 the rear trucks spark some, but they all run good and the e-units cycle 100%. They just need to be run, and not sit. I literally have tote boxes full of engines that will never see the tracks any time soon. I'm going to put on a addition to my barn to house more of my junk so I'm trying to scrape up a little money to buy windows, etc.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

sent ya a pm


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

apoc444 said:


> sent ya a pm


Got it. Reply sent.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

3 of the 290's.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Those whitewalls look really nice. Did you clean them up some? If so how is that done.
I like nice white whitewalls.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Those whitewalls look really nice. Did you clean them up some? If so how is that done.
> I like nice white whitewalls.


They're original my friend. I use some alcohol and scrub.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*price on a 290?*

dr bob


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

drbobderrig said:


> dr bob


Tell me which one, $45 plus shipping.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> I have 7 302AC's, 2 300AC's with no tenders, and a couple of 290's in various condition, meaning restored and/or un-restored. All run/light/smoke where applicable.


Hi Flyernut,
What are you looking for on the 302AC's I would be interested in a couple of them

Thanks
Don


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dc57 said:


> Hi Flyernut,
> What are you looking for on the 302AC's I would be interested in a couple of them
> 
> Thanks
> Don


Of course, they're not rare or highly collectible, and I don't like to cheat folks, unlike some people on ebay asking between $40-$69 bucks each, so if I can get $70 for 2, or $90 for 3, I can live with that..shipping IS NOT INCLUDED What were you thinking, and I won't get mad,lol...I'll post some pictures of each one...My camera needs to be charged, so I'll describe each one and then add pictures in about an hour.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Of course, they're not rare or highly collectible, and I don't like to cheat folks, unlike some people on ebay asking between $40-$69 bucks each, so if I can get $70 for 2, or $90 for 3, I can live with that..shipping IS NOT INCLUDED What were you thinking, and I won't get mad,lol...I'll post some pictures of each one.


Hi flyernut,
Thanks for responding. I agree, Ebay is not always buyer friendly. lol Your prices are fine. 3 for $90 sounds good, depending on the shipping. my zip is 60417 if you could give me an idea of the shipping charge. A few pictures would be good, too but I trust you

thanks


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Engine #1 has some paint loss on the tender but runs good. The smoke is a little light but still works. It does light..The boiler has a few paint chips..It does have a new wiring harness, and the e-unit has been serviced. What I mean is the unit was pulled apart,cleaned, drum was polished, and in some instances I changed the fingers.. I do have a spare nice tender for it that will go with it.The link coupler is just a little stiff on this one.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

#2 runs good, lights, and smokes.Boiler and tender paint is pretty decent on this one. It has a new wiring harness, and the e-unit was serviced. Where the fingers were bad I replaced them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

#3 runs good, but the smoke is a little weak.. It does smoke though. Paint on the boiler and tender on this one is very nice.This one is all original, meaning the wiring harness, etc. E-unit was serviced.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

#4 runs good, smokes, lights.Paint is pretty good on both the engine boiler and tender.New wiring, e-unit was serviced. This one has a clicking noise while running, the quartering could be off a tad, but it still runs very nicely.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> #3 runs good, but the smoke is a little weak.. It does smoke though. Paint on the boiler and tender on this one is very nice.This one is all original, meaning the wiring harness, etc. E-unit was serviced.


They all sound great! Thank you Flyernut! I appreciate the work you have done to maintain them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

On all my/these engines, I serviced them as I was going to keep them forever,lol. Brushes and springs were replaced as needed, armatures were re-faced on all of them, wiring was replaced where needed, all white insulators are original and NOT CRACKED on each loco.. Remember, these engines are being stored on shelves where they can get dusty, and they are over 60 years old. They all do RUN, LIGHT, and SMOKE.. They negotiate all my curves and they go through my original turn-outs, forward and backwards.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> On all my/these engines, I serviced them as I was going to keep them forever,lol. Brushes and springs were replaced as needed, armatures were re-faced on all of them, wiring was replaced where needed, all white insulators are original and NOT CRACKED on each loco.. Remember, these engines are being stored on shelves where they can get dusty, and they are over 60 years old. They all do RUN, LIGHT, and SMOKE.. They negotiate all my curves and they go through my original turn-outs, forward and backwards.


I am also over 60 yrs old and getting dusty lol Thank you for the information, your honesty and your help. I appreciate your love of these trains. I will PM you shortly


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

#1 engine


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

#2 engine


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

#














3 engine


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

#4 engine


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

they all look great! Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I also have a pair of 300AC's, but 1 is missing the tender, and I don't believe the other tender is correct.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> I also have a pair of 300AC's, but 1 is missing the tender, and I don't believe the other tender is correct.


I would buy them all if I could afford it! lol


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

300AC's


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dc57 said:


> I would buy them all if I could afford it! lol


And I would sell them all to you too!!!!.The wife was/is getting perturbed at me for selling some of engines but I told her they are excess, and I've just been storing them. I try to buy in box lots where you can imagine a better deal. She said to me " Honey, you spend so much time down here working on them, collecting, and running them, and I've heard new foul swear words that I never imagined existed, I'm going to miss all that"!. I told her not to worry as summer is coming, and my 3 antique cars will be needing attention,lol.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> And I would sell them all to you too!!!!.The wife was/is getting perturbed at me for selling some of engines but I told her they are excess, and I've just been storing them. I try to buy in box lots where you can imagine a better deal. She said to me " Honey, you spend so much time down here working on them, collecting, and running them, and I've heard new foul swear words that I never imagined existed, I'm going to miss all that"!. I told her not to worry as summer is coming, and my 3 antique cars will be needing attention,lol.


lol That's great! I would love to see your cars!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dc57 said:


> lol That's great! I would love to see your cars!


69 Nova...39 Chevy Master DeLuxe... no picture but a 1985 Monte Carlo SS, I bought it new.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> 69 Nova...39 Chevy Master DeLuxe... no picture but a 1985 Monte Carlo SS, I bought it new.
> View attachment 484894
> 
> 
> View attachment 484896


WOW! Very nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This is the last of the herd to go. It's a 302AC, runs, smokes, lights.Tender has some rust issues but I'm going to add another tender shell for it. There's 2 300AC's, one with a tender, one without. They run and light ok, but I think the tender is wrong for engine..2 642 reefers and a 638 caboose. All 3 cars have issues such as a chipped cat-walk, chip on the side, etc..Strictly operator grade cars, the trucks should be worth $10 bucks a pair. All trucks are very nice and rust free....Shoot me a offer.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyernut said:


> This is the last of the herd to go. It's a 302AC, runs, smokes, lights.Tender has some rust issues but I'm going to add another tender shell for it. There's 2 300AC's, one with a tender, one without. They run and light ok, but I think the tender is wrong for engine..2 642 reefers and a 638 caboose. All 3 cars have issues such as a chipped cat-walk, chip on the side, etc..Strictly operator grade cars, the trucks should be worth $10 bucks a pair. All trucks are very nice and rust free....Shoot me a offer.
> View attachment 485020
> 
> 
> View attachment 485022


I was going to ask around $50 bucks,plus shipping, for this lot, but a nice gentleman phoned me last night and said he wanted them, don't sell them to anyone. We met at a local diner, and he promptly gave me $80 bucks, I was asking $75 in my ad, and he said keep the extra $5 for gas. Cool! I MIGHT give up a extra 312 but I'll have to sleep on that!! I love the 312's....


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

*herd thinning*

keep me in mind on the 312 if you would


----------

